# historical bob hall pier hammerhead...



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

historical bob hall pier hammerhead jpeg... posted at the Texas Tarpon board... *tarpon and shark interactions...*

the historical photo from the bob hall pier - fantastic fish... you can see the tip of the dorsal behind the man's right shoulder. The second image is simply the hammerhead in his, or her, element... again get a look at spinnakeresque dorsal fin - frigging huge!


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

DID YOU MISS SOME ?


----------



## Chum Bucket82 (Apr 21, 2009)

That Hammer off of the BHP was beautiful...one day...i'll have mine!


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

man those guys didnt play around back then. lol. ive always wondered how they got theyre bait out back then. im guessing surf board. they definatly werent casting those beasts of a reel.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

JWS said:


> man those guys didnt play around back then. lol. ive always wondered how they got theyre bait out back then. im guessing surf board. they definatly werent casting those beasts of a reel.


BELEAVE IT OR NOT , IN THE OLE DAY'S THEY USE TO SWIM THEM OUT,
OR HAMMER THROW THEM OUT.
I MYSELF DO IT THE EASY WAY .


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great pics...........brings back memories.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

If you look to the right of the guyon the hammerhead you can see the surfboard on the pier. I bet they were using them to paddle it out.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> If you look to the right of the guyon the hammerhead you can see the surfboard on the pier. I bet they were using them to paddle it out.


No doubt about it. I paddled out many a bait by surfboard back in the 70 and 80's.
And I used to watch'em paddle out baits in the 60's. Mostly all by surfboard but some with small dingy's.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

if you like old pics, check these...

http://ncbateman1.smugmug.com/gallery/3389452_SpRPi#192416709

jc


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

jc said:


> if you like old pics, check these...
> 
> http://ncbateman1.smugmug.com/gallery/3389452_SpRPi#192416709
> 
> jc


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

In the mid to late 60's, some of my surfing buds used to get paid to take baits out on their boards for the fishermen on Bob Hall..


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Don,t see much like this anymore. We have destroyed so much as a human race.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

actually Bob Hall pier was 1200 feet long prior to the hurricane of 1967 (Beulah). Shark fishermen used to hammer throw from the last T using chunks of meat, whole chickens, small hammerheads caught by those fishing off the pier. I don't remember seeing too many people surfboard the bait out in those days, but admittedly I only spent the first two weeks of each summer vacation on the beach, the remaining summer vacation was spent on my Uncle's ranch or at football practice prior to school opening up.


----------



## i_love_a_big_bass (Mar 9, 2009)

The Tiger shark looks like a dinosaur!


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

My uncle Chris Page was from Port A and he had alot of these same type of pictures. Pictures with huge sawtooths and huge sharks. Lots of tarpon too. He had plenty of crazy stories


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

What does "hammer throw" mean?


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

koncept1 said:


> What does "hammer throw" mean?


Same principle as this....


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I used to fish the BHP back in the 60' and yes like was said the pier was 1200' long. The boys with the big gear were a weathered crusty lot that would spend days at a time waiting for the big run. The hammer throw thing was pretty cool to watch. They would have some big chunk of tarpon, jack, or some such available bait hooked to about 10 or so feet of cable leader. The guy throwing would run a 12 penny nail through the eye of the leader swivel to act as the hammer handle. They would "fake out" or lay out about 75" of line on the deck of the last t-head is such a way that when the bait was hammer thrown there would be no tangles. The sharkers were a rough talking lot as I remembered and would run onlookers off of the t so the deck was open for the throw. The guy doing the throwing usually got the toss done in about three loops around the deck. If you were to get in the way of the swinging bait it would have been a KO. I don't remember the baits going too awfully far in the toss but it was still a sight to see. 

At the last T head there was on the right side a tall bench about ten feet long that the tarpon fishermen would use at night while the sharkers used the front and left corner mostly. As a kid, mom would let me of with a dollar to buy dead shrimp and pick me up 8-12 hours later. She would not let me spend the night as she didn't like the late night crowd. You could get about 2# of big fresh shrimp for about 50 cents that would last a while. 

I remember once at night catching a small tarpon about 5' under the lights on a piggie pearch. one of the sharkers gaffed it real green as it swam by a pylon. Soon as it hit the deck he looks at me and says you don't mind us using it for shark bait do ya. What was a kid going to tell this guy, no? About two seconds later they whacked it into about one foot chunks and began running it out . I don't remember any big ones being caught that made it to the pier but I did see a 16/0 get spooled on one continious run once. THAT I will always remember. I think I learned some new words that night also. 2cool memories, daddyhoney :walkingsm


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

daddyhoney said:


> I used to fish the BHP back in the 60' and yes like was said the pier was 1200' long. The boys with the big gear were a weathered crusty lot that would spend days at a time waiting for the big run. The hammer throw thing was pretty cool to watch. They would have some big chunk of tarpon, jack, or some such available bait hooked to about 10 or so feet of cable leader. The guy throwing would run a 12 penny nail through the eye of the leader swivel to act as the hammer handle. They would "fake out" or lay out about 75" of line on the deck of the last t-head is such a way that when the bait was hammer thrown there would be no tangles. The sharkers were a rough talking lot as I remembered and would run onlookers off of the t so the deck was open for the throw. The guy doing the throwing usually got the toss done in about three loops around the deck. If you were to get in the way of the swinging bait it would have been a KO. I don't remember the baits going too awfully far in the toss but it was still a sight to see.
> 
> At the last T head there was on the right side a tall bench about ten feet long that the tarpon fishermen would use at night while the sharkers used the front and left corner mostly. As a kid, mom would let me of with a dollar to buy dead shrimp and pick me up 8-12 hours later. She would not let me spend the night as she didn't like the late night crowd. You could get about 2# of big fresh shrimp for about 50 cents that would last a while.
> 
> I remember once at night catching a small tarpon about 5' under the lights on a piggie pearch. one of the sharkers gaffed it real green as it swam by a pylon. Soon as it hit the deck he looks at me and says you don't mind us using it for shark bait do ya. What was a kid going to tell this guy, no? About two seconds later they whacked it into about one foot chunks and began running it out . I don't remember any big ones being caught that made it to the pier but I did see a 16/0 get spooled on one continious run once. THAT I will always remember. I think I learned some new words that night also. 2cool memories, daddyhoney :walkingsm


 Good story, I enjoy personal details people remember. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Did you see the size of that reel in the picture with the bull shark? That sucker must weigh 20 pounds.


----------

